# a3 3.2 quattro exhaust?



## Type S (May 5, 2004)

Interested to know if the mk5/mk6 gti or gli aftermarket exhaust shares the same layout as the a3. Trying to see if I can find something cost effective (used) instead of plunking down $900 for a magnflow cb. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Type S said:


> Interested to know if the mk5/mk6 gti or gli aftermarket exhaust shares the same layout as the a3. Trying to see if I can find something cost effective (used) instead of plunking down $900 for a magnflow cb.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


For the 3.2 the closest match would be the MKV R32 but then you would have to either reroute the pipes so it doesn't exit out the middle or lengthen them. By the way you can get a brand new Magnaflow catback from Hottexhaust for like $550 if you search around for a coupon code.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

neu318 said:


> For the 3.2 the closest match would be the MKV R32 but then you would have to either reroute the pipes so it doesn't exit out the middle or lengthen them. By the way you can get a brand new Magnaflow catback from Hottexhaust for like $550 if you search around for a coupon code.


Code is expired now finally - but if you email them they gladly will give you a new code. 

I got mine shipped to Canada for 650 for the Comp series cat back. 

And at the 900 dollar point I would want to jump to 1250 and get the miltek anyways. lol

But yeah Email hottexhaust and get the code then bam under 700.


----------



## beanpole. (Feb 22, 2013)

would the mk6 gti exhaust fit the 2.0t A3?


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

beanpole. said:


> would the mk6 gti exhaust fit the 2.0t A3?


I believe it would but not without modification. You would probably have to lengthen pipes and modify the rear valance to accept dual pipes


----------



## Raacerx (Mar 24, 2006)

I've got a Milltek 2.5" exhaust for the A3 3.2 that I would sell. I'm looking to go bigger and louder. There isn't another exhaust that will "bolt right up".


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Raacerx said:


> I've got a Milltek 2.5" exhaust for the A3 3.2 that I would sell. I'm looking to go bigger and louder. There isn't another exhaust that will "bolt right up".


:thumbup: are you going to keep your cats? I'm assuming yes since you're in CA. What are your options? I have a 3" exhaust now and thinking of having a cat cut in for emissions.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

Raacerx said:


> I've got a Milltek 2.5" exhaust for the A3 3.2 that I would sell. I'm looking to go bigger and louder. There isn't another exhaust that will "bolt right up".


I don't know why 3.2ers buy a milltek and then keep the passenger side pre silencer in place. You want bigger and louder? Try cutting out the presilencer after the cat and before the milltek resonator. It will sound just like an R32 and better


----------



## Raacerx (Mar 24, 2006)

krazyboi said:


> :thumbup: are you going to keep your cats? I'm assuming yes since you're in CA. What are your options? I have a 3" exhaust now and thinking of having a cat cut in for emissions.


I am doing high flow cats. I'm not a fan of naturally aspirated motors without cats, its just too loud and rough. Turbos are a whole different animal; I never run cats on turbos, the exhaust housing does plenty. 



Tcardio said:


> I don't know why 3.2ers buy a milltek and then keep the passenger side pre silencer in place. You want bigger and louder? Try cutting out the presilencer after the cat and before the milltek resonator. It will sound just like an R32 and better


I bought the Milltek because it was used and easy and cheap. This used to be my daily driver, so I actually wanted it to be quiet. Now I have another daily driver, and I put about 2000 miles on the A3 per year, so I really don't mind it being louder. In terms of going larger, that is simply because I plan to turbo the car at some point, and I'd prefer to go ahead and take care of as much as I can at once. I don't mind losing a bit of low end torque by going 3" right now, and I'll likely do cams (granted I can find some) because I need to do my timing chain stuff soon. She's at 175k miles and getting noisy and misfiring on start up. 

Removal of the pre-silencer wasn't enough for me when I heard it on another A3. I don't have time to get exhaust work done multiple times. I will go custom mid pipes, high flow cats, and can sell the Milltek to help fund the new exhaust. I won't run the Milltek on a turbo VR6, it's far too restrictive.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

Raacerx said:


> I am doing high flow cats.  I'm not a fan of naturally aspirated motors without cats, its just too loud and rough. Turbos are a whole different animal; I never run cats on turbos, the exhaust housing does plenty.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fair enough. thanks for the explanation. good luck with the build:thumbup:


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

Speaking of removing the silencer, do you guys have any videos before and after? I have a Magnaflow performance cat-back and was interested in removing the silencer.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

nelius said:


> Speaking of removing the silencer, do you guys have any videos before and after? I have a Magnaflow performance cat-back and was interested in removing the silencer.


Here are my videos, although I probably should have set up the camera a little further:

Before:





After:


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

neu318 said:


> Here are my videos, although I probably should have set up the camera a little further:
> 
> Before:
> 
> ...


It makes a big difference! Is the car louder overall or only when you really step on it? I'm slightly worried that it'll be too loud under normal driving conditions.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

nelius said:


> It makes a big difference! Is the car louder overall or only when you really step on it? I'm slightly worried that it'll be too loud under normal driving conditions.


It's only louder when you really step on it. Only complaint I have is there is drone in the cabin betweent 2000 - 2500 RPM. Muffler shop removed it for me for $40. I think the car sounds more like an R32 now.


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

neu318 said:


> It's only louder when you really step on it. Only complaint I have is there is drone in the cabin betweent 2000 - 2500 RPM. Muffler shop removed it for me for $40. I think the car sounds more like an R32 now.


my Magnaflow already drones between 2-2.5k rpm anyway so I'm used to it! haha


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

nelius said:


> my Magnaflow already drones between 2-2.5k rpm anyway so I'm used to it! haha


Cool!! LOL :laugh: then do it, you won't be disappointed.


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

neu318 said:


> Cool!! LOL :laugh: then do it, you won't be disappointed.


Is it the same thing as a resonator? I am just trying to make sure that my local exhaust shop knows which part to take out when I tell him about removing the exhaust silencer. I remember a diagram floating around here somewhere


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

nelius said:


> Is it the same thing as a resonator? I am just trying to make sure that my local exhaust shop knows which part to take out when I tell him about removing the exhaust silencer. I remember a diagram floating around here somewhere


It's the tiny resonator after the cats just before the y-pipe. Hope that helps


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

had it done and sounds like the r32. Thank CleanA3 for the hookup as I rode in his car prior to doing mine. His exhaust note was a thing of r32 beauty however, we both have milltek. Go for it on the stock exhaust and post a sound bite.

[URL="







[/URL]


----------



## jumalian (Apr 16, 2015)

please pardon my ignorance, but can any muffler shop remove the silencer? would removing the silencer make it fail emission testing?


----------



## Audi_Mechanic (Mar 24, 2012)

jumalian said:


> please pardon my ignorance, but can any muffler shop remove the silencer? would removing the silencer make it fail emission testing?


Some shops might not want to touch it because it's attached to the same pipe as the cats. But it serves no purpose for emissions and it is after the cats so it should be okay to alter. If for any reason an inspector questions a welded in section of pipe (from silencer removal), just say it was a rust repair.


----------



## Audi_Mechanic (Mar 24, 2012)

nelius said:


> Is it the same thing as a resonator? I am just trying to make sure that my local exhaust shop knows which part to take out when I tell him about removing the exhaust silencer. I remember a diagram floating around here somewhere


This is what's got to go


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

Audi_Mechanic said:


> This is what's got to go


Thanks for the visual! I'll have it done sometime this week and shall posts lots of video footage now that I got a sony a6000. I have a magnaflow performance cat-back. Also curious to see how it sounds on a stock cat back


----------



## jumalian (Apr 16, 2015)

Audi_Mechanic said:


> Some shops might not want to touch it because it's attached to the same pipe as the cats. But it serves no purpose for emissions and it is after the cats so it should be okay to alter. If for any reason an inspector questions a welded in section of pipe (from silencer removal), just say it was a rust repair.


thanks for the response.

will it make a difference with just stock exhaust? also, i'm planning on getting an intake soon (placing an order w/ a hook-up this week) so i'm wondering if the intake + removal of silencer = annoyingly loud. please advise. thanks!


----------



## Audi_Mechanic (Mar 24, 2012)

jumalian said:


> thanks for the response.
> 
> will it make a difference with just stock exhaust? also, i'm planning on getting an intake soon (placing an order w/ a hook-up this week) so i'm wondering if the intake + removal of silencer = annoyingly loud. please advise. thanks!


Owning an R32 and being a dealer tech means I have no experience with the difference in loudness; most customers that come to the dealer aren't the type of people to modify their exhaust. But the A3/TT 3.2 sounds like muffled crap in stock form. My opinion is that it will sound much better (neu's videos worked well enough) as that silencer/resonator looks to be designed to alter how it sounds, not so much to its volume. If it was for decibel levels, there would be one on each pipe. It's likely there to reduce the raspiness or drone or something like that. As long as the stock catback is there, noise levels should be the same during light throttle/cruise. Someone with an A3 will have better insight.

I don't know what an intake will do, or if it will do anything at all. I personally think they are a waste of money as they pretty much use the same installation points as the stock box and ditch the MAF sensor's velocity stack (necessary for accurate readings). The TT RS uses a very similar air cleaner as the 3.2, so if it's good enough for that car/engine, why wouldn't it be good enough for a naturally aspirated 3.2?


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

Audi_Mechanic said:


> I don't know what an intake will do, or if it will do anything at all. I personally think they are a waste of money as they pretty much use the same installation points as the stock box and ditch the MAF sensor's velocity stack (necessary for accurate readings). The TT RS uses a very similar air cleaner as the 3.2, so if it's good enough for that car/engine, why wouldn't it be good enough for a naturally aspirated 3.2?


I mostly agree with this. An aftermarket intake won't increase HP, and any added air flow will show limited gains at best due to the ECU's need for MAF accuracy. A good tune will compensate for the MAF issue. For me, the main reason to install an aftermarket intake was the weight involved with the stock airbox. It's different on a 2.0T, but judging by how it looks, I don't think it's much different. The snorkel, airbox, and plastic tubing are a lot heavier than a silicone tube and filter. The only other added benefit to an intake, IMO, is looks, if you're into that sort of thing.


----------



## dieselgti (Apr 25, 2003)

Has anyone removed both the yellow and red circled resonator's on a stock a3 3.2? Is it too loud that way? Trying not to buy an aftermarket exhaust righ now.

Thanks, Brandon


----------



## Audi_Mechanic (Mar 24, 2012)

npace said:


> I mostly agree with this. An aftermarket intake won't increase HP, and any added air flow will show limited gains at best due to the ECU's need for MAF accuracy. A good tune will compensate for the MAF issue. For me, the main reason to install an aftermarket intake was the weight involved with the stock airbox. It's different on a 2.0T, but judging by how it looks, I don't think it's much different. The snorkel, airbox, and plastic tubing are a lot heavier than a silicone tube and filter. The only other added benefit to an intake, IMO, is looks, if you're into that sort of thing.


Replacing a plastic box & tubing with steel heat shields/brackets/tubing doesn't _sound_ like it provides weight trimmings, but I've never done a weight comparison. If you only install as you say, a silicone tube & filter, then yeah, a few lbs will be dropped if coupled with a tune specifically for that exact intake modification. 

Although, the belt drive 2.0t BPY engine should get an aftermarket intake. That stock airbox is a piece of crap and a stupid design. Way too much effort is necessary to remove it without shattering the plastic.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

dieselgti said:


> Has anyone removed both the yellow and red circled resonator's on a stock a3 3.2? Is it too loud that way? Trying not to buy an aftermarket exhaust righ now.
> 
> Thanks, Brandon


so for some 411. some 3.2 came with 2 presilencers and later 3.2 came with one. the issue was sound refinement for audi a3 as the r32 crowd is different. in terms of removing the presilence and mid box, I would not as the drone is unbearable and frankly a little chave. I hate noise makers on the road.


----------



## Audi_Mechanic (Mar 24, 2012)

dieselgti said:


> Has anyone removed both the yellow and red circled resonator's on a stock a3 3.2? Is it too loud that way? Trying not to buy an aftermarket exhaust righ now.
> 
> Thanks, Brandon


most feedback from r32 owners who remove the red circle is that it's either too loud for their taste or way too raspy. There is a lof of positive feedback when they replace it with a shortened magnaflow resonator, known as the 'tampa mod'.


----------



## dieselgti (Apr 25, 2003)

Thanks for all the info. I'll have to look into the tampa mod!


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

I removed the red circled suitcase resonator before I bought a catback. Sounded too raspy almost annoying. But it was a cheap mod to get more engine noise out of the car. Not sure what it would sound like without the yellow resonator removed along with it.

I agree that intakes are pointless but I bought one anyways. I mainly did it for the noise. During hard acceleration you can hear the VR sound a little better. :laugh:


----------



## amanojyaku (May 3, 2012)

neu318 said:


> I removed the red circled suitcase resonator before I bought a catback. Sounded too raspy almost annoying. But it was a cheap mod to get more engine noise out of the car. Not sure what it would sound like without the yellow resonator removed along with it.
> 
> I agree that intakes are pointless but I bought one anyways. I mainly did it for the noise. During hard acceleration you can hear the VR sound a little better. :laugh:



I have remove the yellow part but thats because i got the USP Motorsports MK5 R32 & Audi A3 3.2L High Flow Catalytic Converter to the milltek cat back system. Doesn't sound too bad. here is a old video i had on youtube.

https://youtu.be/HqZtS7nIisE


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

I just removed everything


----------



## amanojyaku (May 3, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> I just removed everything


I would too if i was running turbo like you.

=)


----------



## dieselgti (Apr 25, 2003)

Took the audi 3.2 to the shop today and removed the yellow resonator and had a 12" resonator installed where the red resonator used to be. Sounds so much better than before! Thanks for the help everyone!


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

dieselgti said:


> Took the audi 3.2 to the shop today and removed the yellow resonator and had a 12" resonator installed where the red resonator used to be. Sounds so much better than before! Thanks for the help everyone!


Vid or it didn't happen


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

dieselgti said:


> Took the audi 3.2 to the shop today and removed the yellow resonator and had a 12" resonator installed where the red resonator used to be. Sounds so much better than before! Thanks for the help everyone!


So wait removed the front silencer and then swapped out the suitcase muffler? And ya videeoooo

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

I like how we officially have colors for our resonators


----------



## dieselgti (Apr 25, 2003)

Didn't touch the suitcase muffler. These are the two that I replaced. Yellow circled resonator is now just a straight pipe. The red circled resonator is replace with a 12 inch race resonator. I'll see what I can do for a video over the weekend.


----------



## Audi_Mechanic (Mar 24, 2012)

nelius said:


> I like how we officially have colors for our resonators


Let's not leave anything out 

GREEN: Catalysts YELLOW: Pre-silencer/resonator RED: Mid resonatoar/silencer BLUE: Rear resonator/silencer



While we're here, any other underbody component identification requests by anyone?


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

I would like all of you artists to stop messing with my original picture. Just get your own and GET OFF MY LAWN

[URL="







[/URL]


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

Magnaflow Performance Cat-Back + Yellow silencer delete. 


https://vimeo.com/126193685

I've noticed my cold starts are silent and the exhaust gets louder the longer I drive the car.


----------



## jumalian (Apr 16, 2015)

got the silencer taken out today. not sure it made a difference though.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

Its like wine...its the finish that counts. Near the mid to end of current gear it gives the throaty r32 growl. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

nelius said:


> Magnaflow Performance Cat-Back + Yellow silencer delete.
> 
> 
> https://vimeo.com/126193685
> ...


Any change to the lame 2k rpm drone????????


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

Ponto said:


> Any change to the lame 2k rpm drone????????


nope :/ just more time spent in manual mode. Like tcardio said, the 3-5k rpm range is where you really hear the difference. It's heavenly. I'll try to get a fly by video in the coming days


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

nelius said:


> nope :/ just more time spent in manual mode. Like tcardio said, the 3-5k rpm range is where you really hear the difference. It's heavenly. I'll try to get a fly by video in the coming days


Ya I'm always in manual mode. Avoid 2k like the plague. 

Look forward to the other videos! Did it get louder? Or just change tone? 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

Ponto said:


> Ya I'm always in manual mode. Avoid 2k like the plague.
> 
> Look forward to the other videos! Did it get louder? Or just change tone?
> 
> Sent from my Igloo


It got just a bit louder, but it's mostly the tone. Sounds like a real VR6 now


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

https://vimeo.com/129064989


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

nelius said:


> https://vimeo.com/129064989


oh hell yes!


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Here's an old video my girl took of me at AutoX with the magnaflow catback and small resonator delete.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

neu318 said:


> Here's an old video my *Fiance* took of me at AutoX with the magnaflow catback and small resonator delete.


FTFY


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Ponto said:


> FTFY


LOL, I forget..hahahahah


----------



## AnotherReflex (May 31, 2007)

hey bud i know this is a super old thread but you sent me a message about my a4, i tried to reply but your inbox is full.


----------



## themadgreek (Aug 4, 2015)

dieselgti said:


> Has anyone removed both the yellow and red circled resonator's on a stock a3 3.2? Is it too loud that way? Trying not to buy an aftermarket exhaust righ now.
> 
> Thanks, Brandon



Was reading through this thread and even though it's old, if anyone out there is curious what this sounds like I can try and get a video up... if it's at all still relevant.

I removed both "yellow" and "red" resonators about a year ago to save $$ with my college budget.

PIC for Proof


----------



## Bouhlee (Nov 27, 2011)

do you have Sound clip ?






themadgreek said:


> Was reading through this thread and even though it's old, if anyone out there is curious what this sounds like I can try and get a video up... if it's at all still relevant.
> 
> I removed both "yellow" and "red" resonators about a year ago to save $$ with my college budget.
> 
> PIC for Proof


----------



## Bouhlee (Nov 27, 2011)

tampa mod is done on my A3 but it is not loud at all
i will remove the small resonator soon to see if it make it louder like in the R32 mk5


----------



## themadgreek (Aug 4, 2015)

Bouhlee said:


> do you have Sound clip ?


I do not. I will try and get something uploaded tomorrow since I have the day off. Its pretty raspy on startup, but once she's warm it sounds great.

Not as great as the MF touring's though (from what I can tell based on videos.. I have yet to go for a ride along or hear one in person).


----------



## themadgreek (Aug 4, 2015)

Sorry for the delay, got this quick video in between the rain squalls that were on and off all weekend.. between that and a wedding I was busier than planned. Anyways, I'll try and get another video up when the car is under load, as well as a drive-by. 

PS - Please ignore the squeaky startup


----------



## Pius1990 (Jul 24, 2021)

Ponto said:


> FTFY


On this video,were the resonator installed?sounds great.


----------

